# Heat lamp bulbs keep blowing



## Shane. (Oct 25, 2011)

We seem to be going through bulbs constantly and I cannot figure out why. Some are only lasting a couple of months some only a couple of weeks and at the price of them its ridiculous. I have changed the light fitting itself, different types of bulbs & different sockets in the house.

Someone commented it may be my setup? I bought it as a package when I got her and it was fine for the first year so really stumped. The UV bulbs haven't had any problems and they are also plugged into the same sockets.

Thanks
Shane


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

For starters;

Are you using a bulb that exceeds the power rating of the fitting
Is the fitting/lamp batten faulty
Is the cable damaged/kinked/trapped/squashed flat
Have you got the correct fuse in the plug
Have you checked to make sure there isn't a loose or damaged wire in the fitting or the plug
Don't know what your set up is but is damp getting into the fitting
Are you using cheap/dodgy bulbs
Is the viv overheating

Good luck


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

could it be that you have too much humidity / moisture in the viv ?? I sprayed my lizard directly in its viv a couple of weeks ago & two minutes after the basking bulb blew & shattered !! red hot bulb glass does not like moisture hitting it


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Im guessing you are using the reptile branded basking bulbs? If so, simply buy halogen floodlight bulbs from B & Q or some other hardware store. Just make sure you go with the ones labeled for outdoor use. They have the thicker outer glass face, so hold up better in enclosure conditions. Should last you a lot longer (and cost about a third the price of reptile branded bulbs)


----------



## Shane. (Oct 25, 2011)

Khonsu said:


> For starters;
> 
> Are you using a bulb that exceeds the power rating of the fitting
> Is the fitting/lamp batten faulty
> ...


I a using an exo terra glow light holder with a 100 watt bulb (have also tried the red bulbs) I have tried 2 lights and both have the same problem. Cable is clean and fuse is what came with the light. I have the exo terra 3ft viv setup from pets at home so the heat lamp is external to the viv (someone mentioned it could be the mesh grill its sat on causing heat relection?) Been using exo terra bulbs. 

QUOTE=cubone14;11967687]could it be that you have too much humidity / moisture in the viv ?? I sprayed my lizard directly in its viv a couple of weeks ago & two minutes after the basking bulb blew & shattered !! red hot bulb glass does not like moisture hitting it[/QUOTE]

I have sprayed the lizard in there before but not recently, the glass has never shattered usually the filament blows



jarich said:


> Im guessing you are using the reptile branded basking bulbs? If so, simply buy halogen floodlight bulbs from B & Q or some other hardware store. Just make sure you go with the ones labeled for outdoor use. They have the thicker outer glass face, so hold up better in enclosure conditions. Should last you a lot longer (and cost about a third the price of reptile branded bulbs)


I they will provide the same type of heat as a reptile bulb? Ill take a look for definite though. Thanks


----------

